# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Ultrasurf Proxy.

## nathangrunde

Hello! I've used this program for a while now, and it's done pretty well at circulating throughout the school.

Pretty much this is your standard proxy, except it's powerful enough to bypass government (State) blockers. All you need to do is download the file, extract the program, and click the icon to start the program.

(File is located here: Ultrasurf.rar)

When wanting to use it through Fire Fox, go to Tools -> Options -> Advanced -> Network -> Settings, and set the manual proxy to 127.0.0.1, port 9666.

Enjoy your whatever you want to do at school/work/home.

Any questions lemme know,
~Nathan.

----------


## Marlo



----------


## Aneubarlorey

Thanks for the warning, Marlo <3

----------


## Woink

Marlo just owned you mate. + Rep for him.

----------


## Functions

mcafee that was funny, "Unwanted Ultrasurf program" Lolololol

----------


## Reaper5

lol wow nice one

----------

